
Apple Confidential. Steve Jobs “Think Different” Internal Meeting Sept. 23, 1997 - ziszis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GMQhOm-Dqo
======
Snowalker
Steve Jobs in a meeting with PC computers in the background

~~~
l33tbro
Those are Apple Color Plus 14" display monitors, running out of mid-90s Power
Macs.

